# Formula Vs Dialux



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

All your questions are answered in the (expensive!) IES lighting handbook (don't know the equivalent where you are.) If you can find a copy of the 9th edition, it goes through the definitions and calculations in some detail. The 10th is the current edition, but it is perhaps less detailed, since it assumes you have a tool like Dialux or AGi32 available. Generally, Dialux uses more accurate approximations than manual methods, and I would – subject to correct usage – trust it.


----------

